# Bigwaved!!! I am heading your way, look out!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dave,
It is actually around the corner.
Week of 7/23.
Get in on Monday and leave Friday morning.
Let me know what night is good.
Any other BOTLs in your neck of the woods or are you the only one with a desire to leave in the woods/mountains?:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You are here a whole week and I get one lousy night?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This is gonna get ugly!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Carlos and Dave.

Dave and Carlos.

Bigwaved and Blueface.

Blueface and Bigwaved.

Oh my, that could be a very dangerous combination. You two have fun.

Maybe Carlos will dance for you Dave.......:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Carlos and Dave.
> 
> Dave and Carlos.
> 
> ...


You DON'T want to dance with Carlos!!!

TT:cb


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. After discussing Carlos' schedule with him, it is time to hit Horse Brass again.

Location:

4534 SE Belmont, Portland, Oregon 97215

Date:

July 24, 2007

Time:

After 7:00 p.m*_


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You are here a whole week and I get one lousy night?


I thought you were a fan of the one-night-stand, Dave... :tu

Have fun and bring tubos...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Carlos show'em how its done...........and don't forget to bring your umbrella and galoshes


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> I thought you were a fan of the one-night-stand, Dave... :tu
> 
> Have fun and bring tubos...


:r
Those darn things sure hurt when thrown at the chest.:r



snkbyt said:


> Carlos show'em how its done...........and don't forget to bring your umbrella and galoshes


Isn't that Seattle? Don't tell me Portland too?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Isn't that Seattle? Don't tell me Portland too?


I lived there for 10 years...........the last 4 months B4 we moved it rained EVERY day but 4


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> I lived there for 10 years...........the last 4 months B4 we moved it rained EVERY day but 4


Crap!

Dave, rainy season in South Florida.
Don't need to travel cross country for the same thing.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Crap!
> 
> Dave, rainy season in South Florida.
> Don't need to travel cross country for the same thing.


Rainy season in Florida you don't bring an umbrella, you bring an ark!! 

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I lived there for 10 years...........the last 4 months B4 we moved it rained EVERY day but 4


Don't believe him! He's lyin'...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Crap!
> 
> Dave, rainy season in South Florida.
> Don't need to travel cross country for the same thing.


It doesn't rain in July much. He is hallucinating.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You are here a whole week and I get one lousy night?


Carlos and David, sitting in a tree, kis.......

can you two play smoochy face through pms please??:r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

12stones said:


> I thought you were a fan of the one-night-stand, Dave... :tu
> 
> Have fun and bring tubos...


we call it a raincoat here in NY. Same difference I guess,


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> _*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. After discussing Carlos' schedule with him, it is time to hit Horse Brass again.*_
> 
> _*Location:*_
> 
> ...


The Horse Brass Pub.......does that mean there's some kind of pony show involved????


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Carlos and David, sitting in a tree, kis.......
> 
> can you two play smoochy face through pms please??:r


Jealousy will get you everywhere...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> The Horse Brass Pub.......does that mean there's some kind of pony show involved????


What happens in Stumptown stays in Stumptown.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> What happens in Stumptown stays in Stumptown.


Yikes!!!
I better reconsider this trip.:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Are we there yet? Wait, I am going to SoCal first!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We are getting closer...:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

and closer...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

keep the midgets on standby..........you're gonna need backup


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> What happens in Stumptown stays in Stumptown.





Blueface said:


> Yikes!!!
> I better reconsider this trip.:r


You don't need to worry...unless he starts channeling Slingblade. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I got yall bnd money lol.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> What happens in Stumptown stays in Stumptown.


You might, in the interest of fair warning, want to warn the boyz that Portland does, per capita, have more strip joints than any other city in the US.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I got yall bnd money lol.


Send it now. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This may be moved back a few weeks due to Carlos' gettin' scared.


----------



## cb3139 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha im in.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It looks like this is the date. Carlos can verify if it is.


Bigwaved said:


> _*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. After discussing Carlos' schedule with him, it is time to hit Horse Brass again.
> 
> Location:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Looks like the trip is still on after all.
Is 7/24 the evening still?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Looks like the trip is still on after all.
> Is 7/24 the evening still?


Yes, sir. That does not count the night you are coming over for dinner.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Flight checked in.
Now just need to pack later for a very early morning flight.

Dave,
The return one is a killer.
I have a 6:00 a.m. out of Portland and am about a half hour away.
Hope your rush hour isn't anything like ours.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Flight checked in.
> Now just need to pack later for a very early morning flight.
> 
> Dave,
> ...


Not that early, it isn't.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Carlos is in the building!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Carlos is in the building!


Then you need to head for the nearest bomb shelter!!! :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Lock up your liquor and women...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Have a good one :bl


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Carlos is in the building!


Clear the dance floor.:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Good times, great times...as Gerry would say.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Good times, great times...as Gerry would say.


Thats it !

No pics or stories !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Thats it !
> 
> No pics or stories !


The sad part is that we were talking about our cameras at my house, but left without either of them...but there are a few stories. :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> The sad part is that we were talking about our cameras at my house, but left without either of them...but there are a few stories. :r


teases!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> teases!!!


How did you know that story? :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> How did you know that story? :r


carlos posted it on alt.leather.cigar.tease.monica


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> carlos posted it on alt.leather.cigar.tease.monica


Nice! I knew he was holdin' out a a secret.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Nice! I knew he was holdin' out a a secret.


oh ... it's not a secret anymore!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> The sad part is that we were talking about our cameras at my house, but left without either of them...but there are a few stories. :r


Spill it .........:w


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> carlos posted it on alt.leather.cigar.tease.monica


:r

Too funny!

Can't believe we forgot a camera.
Had a great time.

Dave is a great host indeed.
Thanks for making the cross country trip a worthwhile one.


----------

